# Arranging blood test abroad



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have just had check blood test results. Potassium borderline.
GP aware we are off on our 2 month jollies, she has decided to continue with supplements but at a reduced dosage, she would like me to have my biochemical profile rechecked midway through our holiday, has anyone done this and was it easy to arrange, will be in France or Spain or Portugal.
Have tried a search, am sure this has been discussed before, but couldn't find what i was looking for.

Thanks in advance

Sue


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

suedew said:


> Have just had check blood test results. Potassium borderline.
> GP aware we are off on our 2 month jollies, she has decided to continue with supplements but at a reduced dosage, she would like me to have my biochemical profile rechecked midway through our holiday, has anyone done this and was it easy to arrange, will be in France or Spain or Portugal.
> Have tried a search, am sure this has been discussed before, but couldn't find what i was looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Most large towns n Spain have Labs that will do all sorts of tests. Ask in a Pharmacy and they will direct you. Don't worry if you don't speak Spanish alot of the chemists do a little.

Andy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that folks, can relax now will bw having tests when i get back, gp envious and said to enjoy my holiday. 
Not sure quite how to take that though 8O  

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Quick update, had bloods taken yesterday, in Benicassim. Lady in Tourist Info office translated what i needed doing into Spanish then directed me to the laboratorio de analysis. Painless experience.
Results this morning, how come gp takes 3 weeks?
All well, off towards Benidorm on monday.

Sue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

avoid banana's they are bad if you have high potassium

joe


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

My problem is the opposite, i suffer from low potassium so sometimes have to take supplements. 

Sue


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I was always led to believe that potassium levels in banana increases substantially when the banana skin turns black


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Thought potassium levels in bananas were highest when the fruit was green and a little under ripe, and sugar level in the fruit increased as it rippened. Perhaps I got it all back to front. Another of those "senior moments".


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

List from doc tells me that kiwi fruits have more potassium than bananas.
Also, yippee, liquorice and fudge, wow permission, nay encouragement, to eat two of my favourite sweets.

Sue


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sue

If you live in Hull ( I assume you mean Kingston upon Hull) are you allowed 'Pontefract Cakes'?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Nice one lol

Prefer lion's liquorice tablets though

Sue


----------

